# here is a new mud video for u guys



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)

Best of Swamp Dawg 4 -tribute to SD4- mud,skeg,wot,nitrous,smokeshow,racing - YouTube


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

Almost put the snorkels under !!
I like how the wheeler skims the top on the mud


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ca-Razy! :rockn:


----------



## Crewsing (Jan 30, 2012)

Bad***. Crazy that the drivetrain can hold up to that much power.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

talk about a mud slinger... ****...


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow. You ride a little harder than I do. How do you keep the mud out of your beer? Lol


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

awesome!!! great vid


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Br00tal. Love the bike.


----------



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)

thanx guys lol got another vid to post up here for u


----------

